# Plant ID and help with proprogation



## agentho (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi, I got 3 of these plants a while back. I had 2 die from inexperience. The 3rd lost every single leaf but I noticed that a tiny new leaf started to grow fromt he the roots. Now iat least twice as tall as any of the 3 were originally. Question is, how do I proprogate this? I don't see it sending out any runners. Is this like a stem plant where I would snip off and replant the top?


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

Looks like Elodena to me.

Wait it is still very young. It will branch, you may even have some branches comming out of the portion of the stem under the substrate, you can then think of propogating it by cuttings.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

You could try the "topping" method, though I would wait as "bee" suggested to see if you get any branching.

I don't know what it is....the first shot it looks like P. Gayii, but in the second shot, it seems to be too big to be that. You got me!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's a _Potamogeton_ species (and a stem plant). There are a bunch that look very similar to that one so some background information would help.

It may not be established yet but will send out runners when it's ready. You can cut off tops and replant them, but it will not grow a new shoot at the cut point. It will, however, grow side shoots on its own.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like P. gayii to me. Just let it grow some more and it will start some new branches, probably from the base. Cuttings will be the easiest way to propagate it.


----------



## agentho (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks, folks. Definitely Potamogetin gayii. You guys are the bomb.


----------

